# The different native mosses of Britain - trial with pictures :)



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Today while I was walking in the Peak District with my OH I had a little forage at the same time. Collected lots and lots of moss and lots of earthworms.

I think the best part of the day was when I was picking up a worm and I was talking to it ("Hello mr. earthworm, you're coming to live with me") just as a lady I hadn't seen coming walked past :blush: Ooops.

Anyway I've decided to do some experimenting with the different species of moss as most people seem to discuss how 'local moss' does in their vivariums, but not distinguish between the different ones. 

I'm going to try to grow all of the moss in a big empty RUB together so conditions will be the same for each moss, and I'm also going to grow thems in my live planted vivs. Will try and mimick the live planted vivarium conditions in the RUB and see which moss does best! I'll let everyone know how I get along.

PS I'm new to the amphibian section. I would normally post something like this in Habitat but as I'm getting my first darts next weekend I thought it was time to get to know everyone :2thumb:

Ok first up - This is the one best known as local 'Cushion moss' - think it is probably Bryum capillare but identifying mosses without a microscope and a proper guide is very difficult. 










The next one is the one I think is my fave so hope it does well. It is feathery and fern-like - very pretty. I'm reasonably sure this one is the feather moss Eurhynchium praelongum.










I've then got another 3 which are definitely different species. However in the photographs they look pretty similar. Possibly from the genus Hypnum. Here are the photos of two of them:



















And finally, I'll be comparing the native mosses with some tropical sheet moss purchased from dart frog. 

I also collected different lichens on twigs but not sure if lichens are a good thing to add to planted vivs?










And lots of oak leaves ready for my new darts when they come  Boiled and then baked in the oven and then bagged up


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome!:welcome:

Moss is an ongoing debate on here- most people who have success seem to work on the combination of lots of light and moist surroundings. But most of us don't. At all. So, good luck! I have always wanted to try lichen in high-light vivs, but haven't managed it yet.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Great stuff, i have a hunch you'll want bigger bags of oakleaves,I'm sure you get more info soon:whistling2::whistling2:
Stu


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hi and welcome!:welcome:
> 
> Moss is an ongoing debate on here- most people who have success seem to work on the combination of lots of light and moist surroundings. But most of us don't. At all. So, good luck! I have always wanted to try lichen in high-light vivs, but haven't managed it yet.


I've had some success with native moss in my vivs but could never work out why some bits worked and others don't. But I didn't pay attention to what moss I was putting in, hence my thinking for trialling different kinds.



soundstounite said:


> Great stuff, i have a hunch you'll want bigger bags of oakleaves,I'm sure you get more info soon:whistling2::whistling2:
> Stu


I filled 4 tesco bags - ended up making 8 freezer bags full but only took photo of 2


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

This is a great idea, I will be interested in your findings.

Just happens that i took the kids for a walk in the woods today as an excuse to collect loads of moss for my new vivs. I went to the place where the couple of bits of moss that I have ever maneged to keep alive were found last year (type two in your pics I believe) but also collected a few other types as well, my plan is to plant all of them in my new vivs and see which ones survive. Funny that I should be doing this on the day thay this post turns up (Its good to know Im not the only mentalist wandering the countryside collecting moss and sticks!)

Also got a delivery of some Epiweb moss mix from Dartfrog toady so will be trying that too.

Good luck!

Marcus.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

marcuswinner1 said:


> (Its good to know Im not the only mentalist wandering the countryside collecting moss and sticks!)


Haha, I think there's more of us do this than would like to admit it !!!
I have a nice place to go to, no local frog populations, large forrest area with a river, plenty fallen trees, huge mossy areas...and best of all... MILES AWAY FROM CIVILISATION :lol2:
The only drawback is the 20 mile trip to get there


The only piece of moss I have gotten to grow is in a tank in the garage, and it's doing great.
The area is ALWAYS wet (Pond area keeps leaking :bash and being in the garage the tank gets a natural seasonal dip and rise in temperature (As Stu stated in another thread somewhere; our native moss may need this to thrive) The tank gets its light from a 42" 10% UVB bulb.

Anyway... here's a pic. Notice the dead peice on the other side... There was a piece in the middle too but within a few weeks of adding it (it had been dried for about a year, or more) it turned to black mush 












Can't really tell in the pic but the moss has even attached itself to the piece of wood sticking out of the pond area.

(Oh and for anyone interested, the other plant is just watercress, direct from an M&S salad bag which has taken off :lol2

Anyway... will be interesting to see your results and other comments posted.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Just to update this - so far the only moss that has died has been the tropical sheet moss from dart frog. However I don't really think it had a fair chance compared to the others because the 4cmx4cm square really was tiny and didn't appear to have any roots whereas the native moss I put in was in large chunks with established root systems. 

The moss from pictures 1 and 3 seem to be doing the best.

I shall see how it looks in another week or so and take pictures of how it's getting along in the vivariums :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

beaniebopps said:


> Just to update this - so far the only moss that has died has been the tropical sheet moss from dart frog. However I don't really think it had a fair chance compared to the others because the 4cmx4cm square really was tiny and didn't appear to have any roots whereas the native moss I put in was in large chunks with established root systems.
> 
> The moss from pictures 1 and 3 seem to be doing the best.
> 
> I shall see how it looks in another week or so and take pictures of how it's getting along in the vivariums :2thumb:


 That's really interesting.:2thumb:


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

So nearly 2 weeks have passed and I thought I'd have more interesting news than I do.. Unfortunately for my trial (but fortunately for me!) all the mosses seem to be doing well. It's not been that long yet but they're definitely more successful than some of my previous attempts. Perhaps this is a good time of year to get moss because its just had it's cool period and is expecting to warm up this time of year? 

Anyway - piccies of moss in viv as promised for anyone who actually cares :lol2:

Moss number one seems to be doing best in the dampest part of the viv - near the bottom of the waterfall. It is growing best BESIDE where the water falls, but not so well where it gets directly wet all the time. Light is moderate here. It is growing on Eheim pebble-like filter media - the lighter green bits are the new growth










Moss 2 hasn't grown but has definitely rooted itself quite firmy onto the floor substrate and hasn't lost any colour. It's also sprouted some grass and a couple other little green plants. Light is bright here.










Moss number 3 has grown a little and is attaching itself somewhat as there was resistance when I pulled at it - it is growing on mopani wood high up the viv so probably the driest area and light is also very bright here. It has actually turned a much brighter green since being in viv. A couple small green plants are sprouting out too.










Moss 4 hasn't done anything. It hasn't died or lost colour yet, but it isn't showing signs of growth. 










And finally I think my lichen is slowly dying - parts of it look a little slimy and it seems to have become a favourite munchie for native woodlice - a sure sign that death is imminent!










I promise I'll update this in another month if anybody wants me to? I know moss probably doesn't seem like the most exciting thing in the world :whistling2:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

[/QUOTE]I promise I'll update this in another month if anybody wants me to? I know moss probably doesn't seem like the most exciting thing in the world :whistling2:[/QUOTE]

Keep us all informed, sometimes it takes a while to die off so a long term trial is def gonna give the most accurate idea of what lasts and what doesn't.:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

beaniebopps said:


> So nearly 2 weeks have passed and I thought I'd have more interesting news than I do.. Unfortunately for my trial (but fortunately for me!) all the mosses seem to be doing well. It's not been that long yet but they're definitely more successful than some of my previous attempts. Perhaps this is a good time of year to get moss because its just had it's cool period and is expecting to warm up this time of year?
> 
> Anyway - piccies of moss in viv as promised for anyone who actually cares :lol2:
> 
> ...


Please keep updating this Beanie there more folks delve into things the more we all learn
Stu


----------

